# Anyone braving the weather?



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

I've been down in the Keys since the beginning of the month, and maybe had 3 days of good fishing weather. With the howling wind and downpours, it makes it really tough to fish in the skiff. 

Luckily, my father is also down here with his 24' Robalo, so I'm able to get out in some weather that I otherwise wouldn't be able to get out in and catch some fish. 

My question is, those of you who brave this weather, how are you doing it? Are you just looking for calmer water on the lee sides of mangroves? Trading in the fly rods for spinning? I want to get out but don't want to do anything dumb in an 18' flats boat. Thanks!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm gonna give it try on Wednesday. Big wind and lightning are the only things I really worry about.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We found quite good weather yesterday along the Gulf coast of the Everglades (a long run from the Keys - but an occasional guide from there will make the run - makes for a nearly 100 mile round trip...) -check out the report I posted yesterday evening. We only got a very slight bit of rain on the run back to Flamingo... This coming weekend looks like really bad weather - but tomorrow looks like another small window of pretty good weather... Hope you get a piece of it down there.

Y'all have my sympathies - tough to hide from wind and rain in the Keys... As long as the wind is mostly from the east, though, the entire Gulf coast of the 'Glades is a lee shore and very fishable... Our bad weather days usually come with winds out of the west (from any quadrant) then we slip back inside and fish Oyster or Whitewater Bays...


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm hoping I can fish next week. I'm President of Habitat for Humanity in our county and we just started a new house. Poured footing yesterday and preparing for slab and framing. I'm totally booked but need to fish because I write fishing and hunting articles for the Sunday edition of our newspaper ... so I need to go.


----------



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

Made the most of the weather yesterday. I was able to get out last night and hooked up to a tarpon. First time landing one solo, so glad to hit that milestone (after weathering the last few weeks of howling wind). Hoping today and tomorrow are similar before the gusts come in this weekend.


----------



## Martin Carranza (Jan 19, 2016)

been fishing pretty much all day these past 10 horrible days and found good fishing on the Everglades and Biscayne bay. Seen lots of bonefish and permit in Bbay with a few baby tarpon here and there. Caught nice snook, redfish and tarpon in the Glades although the water out there was murky.


----------



## Platticus (May 21, 2018)

Martin Carranza said:


> been fishing pretty much all day these past 10 horrible days and found good fishing on the Everglades and Biscayne bay. Seen lots of bonefish and permit in Bbay with a few baby tarpon here and there. Caught nice snook, redfish and tarpon in the Glades although the water out there was murky.


What have the conditions been like for you? Down here in the Keys, it's pretty much been 25-30mph winds and rain since last Thursday. Today is much nicer though, and the forecast for the rest of the week looks promising!


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Platticus said:


> I've been down in the Keys since the beginning of the month, and maybe had 3 days of good fishing weather. With the howling wind and downpours, it makes it really tough to fish in the skiff.
> 
> Luckily, my father is also down here with his 24' Robalo, so I'm able to get out in some weather that I otherwise wouldn't be able to get out in and catch some fish.
> 
> My question is, those of you who brave this weather, how are you doing it? Are you just looking for calmer water on the lee sides of mangroves? Trading in the fly rods for spinning? I want to get out but don't want to do anything dumb in an 18' flats boat. Thanks!


Went saturday, fished hard for 7 hours, caught 3 fish, 2 trout and a red. The water was like the Mississippi. Waiting on cleaner water and lower winds!


----------



## Martin Carranza (Jan 19, 2016)

Platticus said:


> What have the conditions been like for you? Down here in the Keys, it's pretty much been 25-30mph winds and rain since last Thursday. Today is much nicer though, and the forecast for the rest of the week looks promising!



Hi Platticus, 
conditions have been horrible to say the least, but always looked for some lee spots. We got lots of rain for a few days but the fishing was pretty good, except for two days ago in the Glades.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A few days ago we made the shift to night bookings (at least for the next few days) and weather problems have been non-existent once the sun goes down. We're fishing the urban portions of Biscayne Bay between Miami and Miami Beach and finding good numbers of tarpon up to around forty pounds - all for sight-fishing. In fact I'll be meeting my anglers tonight at 8pm....


----------

